# Avatar help



## AllenOK (Mar 8, 2005)

I recently uploaded an avatar to my photohosting site.  I'd like to use it, but when I go into my control panel for my profile, I cannot get the little radio button to uncheck from the "Do Not Use Avatar".  Is there a remedy?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

I think - operative word here "think" that Andy (the new site owner) will be adding the picture feature next week - I'm sure there will be an announcement about it.


----------

